# Revell Futura



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Latest project"Revell Futura done sixties high boy style


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Revell Futura build philo, I have this kit as well, Just not sure how I will build it just yet my self, This way or something custom really, And I can see why they are compare it to the First Batmobile as well here now, and that is a great color for this ride dude, So job philo.






*Ian*


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks1 I mixed the color myself.Tamiya chrome silver with a touch of clear green.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice color.
They compare it to the Batmobile because it IS the Batmobile


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*Batmobile*



robster94gt said:


> Nice color.
> They compare it to the Batmobile because it IS the Batmobile


 
Darn Tootin! 
Barris got the call to do a car for the Batman TV show. He had obtained the old Futura Show car that was pretty much abandoned by Ford/Lincoln at the storage yard. 

The last boxing of the Revell Futura is interesting. The build up on the side of the box shows a Black Futura. You can clearly see the Batmobiles lineage and I wonder if some smart thinker at Revell had this done on purpose to sell more of this kit. Something had to be up, as the original Futura was only ever in two colors and it wasn't black 

To me it will always be the BEST Batmobile!

I was 5 years old when I watched that show to see that beautiful car. Every car I have ever owned has been black! Coincidence????

Max Bryant


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I added the radiator,fan shroud,master cylinder and battery box.Next up"Mounting the bumper/grill.


----------

